# Horse has yellow eyes!



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure where to put this but...


I'm just curious is anyone else has come across a horse with yellow eyes? I've seen plenty of horses with blue eyes and obviously, brown ones but yellow ones?

I'm just wondering because one of the mares at the stud I ride at has yellow eyes and I found it very strange...


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, there is a TWH breeder in VA that has a mare with yellow eyes. Its beautiful and haunting.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We have a palomino mare at our barn with them-I think they are cool-frankly like them better than blue!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

We used to have a filly with that color eyes. They arent very common....I still love the blue eyes though, being a paint horse breeder I'm bias 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I've never seen that. Anyone have pictures?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sometimes when a horse's eyes turn yellow, it means they have uveitis.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

yellow eyes? Never heard of it. Can we get some pictures?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think she is talking about gold eyes that pallys get sometimes. they are very pretty but kinda weird at the same time.


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Its a dun mare, she's always had them so I doubt she has uveitis (plus, hoping that since this stud is at a Veterinary University that they would have picked up on that if its the case) but I'll get pictures when I go to the barn today and post them!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I think the actual color is called Topaz.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats some crazy stuff!!


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's the mare. Though her eyes do not look as yellow in the picture as they do in real life. I'll try get a better picture sometime!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

munschk: Her eyes are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yellow eyes are a result of the horse having the cream gene. 
There is a lot of info on how the cream gene works here since I don't feel like typing it out. 

Cream gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I would bet that first horse is a Champagne, not a pally or any other cream dilute, due to the telltale freckling/mottling on the skin. Champagnes eyes change as they age and settle to a pretty amber colour, or a lighter colour if they also have the cream gene.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

The paly at the barn I bord at has gold eyes its very strange but cool.


----------



## ukrhyslop (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is pics of one of our stallions with lighter yellow eyes with blue spots in them. In person they are much lighter colored. I added the link to some of his pictures so you can see his coat color and how it changes with the seasons too. 

DTS Golden Junior | Facebook


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Quite a few chocolate Rocky Mountain horses have golden eyes.


----------



## ukrhyslop (Jan 6, 2011)

DTS Golden Junior is registered AQHA. But he has a lot of horses in his pedigree marked palomino and dun factor. Someone else contacted me and said that he must carry to dilute genes. Cream gene from the palomino and the dun gene modifier is what makes him the way his eyes are.


----------

